# Great Conversion Utility



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been using this tool for years. Great tool!

http://joshmadison.com/software/convert-for-windows/


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Aaron, great stuff


----------



## lostlamb (Dec 17, 2009)

I just use this: http://www.onlineconversion.com/

EVERYTHING you need is here.


----------

